
Bird is a new motion control system for all smart devices - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/bird-motion-control-gadget
======
scoot
Not to detract from any technical achievement, but I don't think a solution
that requires you to wear a device on your finger is ever going to reach mass-
market acceptance.

Maybe niche (industrial?) use cases? (And even then I'm skeptical).

Also, to me, the demo looked simulated.

~~~
brudgers
It worked for marriage in many cultures.

------
joshu
"Motion control" means something else.

~~~
earleybird
Motion control: What a difference an 'er' makes.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_control](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_control)
eg. [https://github.com/synthetos/TinyG](https://github.com/synthetos/TinyG)

Motion controller:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_controller](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_controller)
eg. [http://johnnylee.net/projects/wii/](http://johnnylee.net/projects/wii/)

